# Strange smell coming from new cocofiber



## Obelisk (May 11, 2012)

I just finished expanding a new brick of eco earth, only to find that it has a strange BBQ smell to it. I'm just a bit concerned that it might smell that way from using some kind of wood that's toxic to T's. Has anyone noticed this with new coco-fiber and used it anyway?


----------



## grayzone (May 11, 2012)

are you sure youre not just hungry LOL.. usually it just smells like hot, wet, dank earth to ME.. if it concerns you THAT much, bake it on 250 till its dry. The smell will SURELY be gone by then, then you can moisten to each individual ts needs/liking


----------



## Obelisk (May 11, 2012)

grayzone said:


> are you sure youre not just hungry LOL.. usually it just smells like hot, wet, dank earth to ME


lol I'm familiar with that earthy smell. This is like a pungent, mesquite type odor. I'm just concerned about the fumes affecting the T in the same way that cedar and pine fumes can affect reptiles. I'm thinking about doing what you recommended or just using another brick.


----------



## grayzone (May 11, 2012)

ive never PERSONALLY noticed a smell like what your describing, nor have i read about a similar situation.. do the baking thing and post the outcome.. if it still smells and you get a new brick share THAT info as well, if ive noticed anything in my short time around this forum its repetition. I can safely bet that ONE DAY somebody else will have some experience similar to this:wink:


----------



## Curious jay (May 11, 2012)

Obelisk said:


> lol I'm familiar with that earthy smell. This is like a pungent, mesquite type odor. I'm just concerned about the fumes affecting the T in the same way that cedar and pine fumes can affect reptiles. I'm thinking about doing what you recommended or just using another brick.


I've purchased a brick before that smelled like dead crickets after I soaked it while it was drying fungus and mold was rampant so I'm guessing spores got in a crack of the packaging and it musts been slightly damp at 1 point. Personally I'd chuck it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## grayzone (May 11, 2012)

wow.. you guys are startin to give me somethin to worry about lol.. ive honestly never paid too much attention to the smell of coco.. luckily ive yet to have a problem. Im a freak when it comes to sniffin things (cups, drinks, anything out of the fridge lol etc) and will now be paying more attention.. Thanks alot:sarcasm:


----------



## Curious jay (May 11, 2012)

grayzone said:


> wow.. you guys are startin to give me somethin to worry about lol.. ive honestly never paid too much attention to the smell of coco.. luckily ive yet to have a problem. Im a freak when it comes to sniffin things (cups, drinks, anything out of the fridge lol etc) and will now be paying more attention.. Thanks alot:sarcasm:


Haha it really isn't much to worry about, every time I buy it now I make sure no seals are broken, if they are it's hard to determine when they broke and what they've been exposed to as a lot of pet shops just have them stacked on the floor etc they're liable to contamination, wether its a floor cleaning agent or spores in the air.


----------



## Obelisk (May 11, 2012)

The smell was pretty noticeable in my room. I ended up throwing it away. 

This person apparently had the same issue as me. At least one of the people who replied said they used it anyway for their salamanders, though I was wondering if any T keepers had the same issue.


----------



## infinitebohr (May 11, 2012)

I've noticed that they smell strangely after being soaked, and not really like damp soil. Remember though it's not soil, it's cocofiber and they may have some kind of baking process to keep it clean. If some small pieces caught on a heat lamp or some other heat source, that whole batch might have been soaked with the smell. Try burning a little bit of the fiber and see if it doesn't reproduce the smell you are talking about, if it does I think you can assume it's safe. Personally smells aside, I've never had any issues with Eco Earth.


----------



## EmilyK (May 11, 2012)

I've come across a few bricks that smell like that, Obelisk. I always toss them out.


----------

